# Freeport TX Bridge Harbor long term rental



## KEGLEG

102 Dolphin Ln, Freeport, TX 77541 | Zillow


102 Dolphin Ln, Freeport TX, is a Single Family home that contains 1300 sq ft and was built in 1965.It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. The Zestimate for this Single Family is $286,900, which has decreased by $12,600 in the last 30 days.The Rent Zestimate for this Single Family is...




www.zillow.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

